# Starting a new layout



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

I plan to start a new N Scale layout and wanted to know everyone's opinion on what the best materials to use for realistic mountains/scenery. I know some model railroaders prefer to use extruded foam and some use the newspaper with paper mâché. I want to see what you guys had best results with. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I've used both so far. The base of my layout is 2 1 inc pieces of 3 feet by 4 feet glued together so I can dig into it a bit deeper for depression features. I built up the base of my mountain using cut pieces of 1 inch foam board, then added a lay of crumpled newspaper on top before I applied my plaster cloth. IMO it made it easier to set the rock castings.

I'm going to try a technique where you use green florist foam instead of the extruded foam for my other mountain feature. You can dig the rock castings straight into the foam itself and it is easier to shape than extruded foam. I think this will be more useful in cliff type settings where I can cast shallow rocks and lightly imbed them into the foam with some glue to hold them in place.

And for my basic ground texture, I grabbed some of my leftover drywall joint compound and just slathered on an uneven layer, sanded it down a bit, then painted over it and added my turf to the wet paint. Some people will get that paper machie stuff, mix it up with brown paint, and use that as their ground base.

Basically there is no wrong way to do it  Try several technique and pick the ones you like best.


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bone1977 said:


> I've used both so far. The base of my layout is 2 1 inc pieces of 3 feet by 4 feet glued together so I can dig into it a bit deeper for depression features. I built up the base of my mountain using cut pieces of 1 inch foam board, then added a lay of crumpled newspaper on top before I applied my plaster cloth. IMO it made it easier to set the rock castings.
> 
> I'm going to try a technique where you use green florist foam instead of the extruded foam for my other mountain feature. You can dig the rock castings straight into the foam itself and it is easier to shape than extruded foam. I think this will be more useful in cliff type settings where I can cast shallow rocks and lightly imbed them into the foam with some glue to hold them in place.
> 
> ...




So if you use the green florist foam I assume you will have to paint it white then move forward with creating rock faces and texture?


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

RBPD207 said:


> So if you use the green florist foam I assume you will have to paint it white then move forward with creating rock faces and texture?


No, you can dig the rocks straight into the foam to get them where you want and do you shaping. You can wash/paint the foam directly if you like the texture of the foam.

This is what I was going to base it off of. This is a phenomenal series to watch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ncTR3p-kHI


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I too am about to build a new layout. A cookie cutter type that has a high end and a low end. I favor using spray foam to construct the contours between the plywood levels.


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

I used insulation foam primarily to build up my levels. I then wadded up newspapers and taped them down where I needed bulk then covered it in plaster cloth. It worked great - just be careful where you plan to put track bed as it was a little tricky getting it to lay down smooth. I used spray foam in a few locations also, but I preferred the results from plaster cloth.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bone1977 said:


> No, you can dig the rocks straight into the foam to get them where you want and do you shaping. You can wash/paint the foam directly if you like the texture of the foam.
> 
> This is what I was going to base it off of. This is a phenomenal series to watch:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ncTR3p-kHI


I remember watching that series start to finish and hoped at the chance to use the green foam! Great display of a variety of techniques and the outcome is amazing.


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

For large areas where I might have trains running underneath I typically use the paper mâché, but I use insulation foam for everything else. The foam can be shaped and you can add on plaster molds of rocks to make it look even better. easy to do, easy to cover!


----------



## kcjones (Sep 12, 2014)

Same here. I prefer extruded foam having tried them all.  I use it wherever i can, and hardshell where i need it "hollow" underneath for trains/access.


----------

